# PLPC Problems



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

A few months ago I did a box split with another BOTL here on the board which included a box of PLPC's. We have both noticed the same problems with our smokes and I am just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem. The sticks were bought from a trusted vendor that I inquired about with several of the FOG's here on the board so I am not doubting their authenticity, just the quality. The problems include:

*Inconsistent taste* - Some have been strong and others mild

*Burn Problems* - Many of the sticks get down to about 2 inches left and then go out and become hard to relight and keep lit.

*Plugging* - I have had several in my half of the box that have had bad plugs, more than what I would consider normal, probably close to half of the sticks.

Anyone else have a similar problem with these?


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine have all been stellar.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

What's the box code? I have smoked at least 10 from an 07 box that had been quite strong, and spicy, just starting to develop some caramel. No draw problems here.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmmm., I have an 07 CAB of 50 and the half dozen or so I have smoked have been very good. The burn has been fantastic as well. sorry to hear you are having problems with em. They are a great smoke


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Never had a plugged one. 

All of the problems you described can be the result of improper or inconsistent humidity.

What do you keep you humidor at and what do use for humidification?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

tandblov said:


> Never had a plugged one.
> 
> All of the problems you described can be the result of improper or inconsistent humidity.
> 
> What do you keep you humidor at and what do use for humidification?


:tpd:
Exactly what I was thinking.

FWIW, my cab of late 06 PLPC's were absolutely unsmokeable right after they arrived. Totally bitter, acidic, and acrid smoke. About 8 months later they were delicious. A totally remarkable metamorphosis.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

stig said:


> A few months ago I did a box split with another BOTL here on the board which included a box of PLPC's. We have both noticed the same problems with our smokes and I am just wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem. The sticks were bought from a trusted vendor that I inquired about with several of the FOG's here on the board so I am not doubting their authenticity, just the quality. The problems include:
> 
> *Inconsistent taste* - Some have been strong and others mild
> 
> ...


how long have ya had them in your humi sounds like the inconsistent taste and the cigar going out has to do with them being a little too wet trey keeping them in a place with a little dryer humidity for a while this may also help with them being tight but if there plugged your SOL sorry


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I'd echo what others have said. Possibly storage condidtions have played a role (e.g., too humid). Otherwise, I'd just chalk it up to a sub-par box (it happens).


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

well, any of things you mentioned could happen with ANY cigar. there will always be plugged issues, tastes issues and burn issues when you're almost done can happen as well (happen to me just today with a '98 SLR lonsdale). 

as for the PLPC's i bought over a year that have a box code from 4/06............well.........every last one of them has SUCKED ASS!! at first i thought they just needed time and time has done nothing. i've hated every last one of them. i have about 10 left. maybe i'll light one up and see if it just kinda sucks. 

bruce


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Not had any problems with my 06 PLPCs. Taste great, less filling...oh, erm...

Stig--have you tried dryboxing one for a couple hours prior to smoking to see what happens, how that affects your PLPCs? If you have/do, and the problems persist, it's possibly just a bad box as Mike suggests.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

The PLPC has never been a cigar I would smoke young ( i.e. less than 3 years)


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

They don't taste young, they have just been inconsistent. Some have been a little strong like I expect them to be but others have been real mellow. As for storage, my humi has been at 67% humidity and the house remains at about 65 degrees. I'm not sure that it is a storage issue only because the BOTL that has the other half of the box is having the same problems with the ones that he has. I'm thinking that we just got a bad box. DAMN!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The 04's are not ready yet. Still taste young. Have had a few tight 04's.

07's have been good. Not as good as a 5 year old one, but pretty good. 

Have not tried an 06.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

broozer said:


> as for the PLPC's i bought over a year that have a box code from 4/06............well.........every last one of them has SUCKED ASS!! at first i thought they just needed time and time has done nothing. i've hated every last one of them. i have about 10 left. maybe i'll light one up and see if it just kinda sucks.
> 
> bruce


:r Tell us how you really feel, Bruce!

Between 06 and 07 cabs, I prefer the 07s, but barely touch either them as they won't be ready for a long while. I have never had any of the problems mentioned above.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

stig said:


> They don't taste young, they have just been inconsistent. Some have been a little strong like I expect them to be but others have been real mellow. As for storage, my humi has been at 67% humidity and the house remains at about 65 degrees. I'm not sure that it is a storage issue only because the BOTL that has the other half of the box is having the same problems with the ones that he has. I'm thinking that we just got a bad box. DAMN!


67% seems pretty high for a cc. I like mine around 60-62%. My PLPC's draw and taste fine. You definitely have moisture issues where you have chased the water down to the nub and it won't stay lit. Plugged cigars are a sign of swelling of the inner tobacco because of moisture.

Try dry-boxing the next one you smoke for 2-3 days before lighting.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

kjd2121 said:


> 67% seems pretty high for a cc. I like mine around 60-62%. My PLPC's draw and taste fine. You definitely have moisture issues where you have chased the water down to the nub and it won't stay lit. Plugged cigars are a sign of swelling of the inner tobacco because of moisture.
> 
> Try dry-boxing the next one you smoke for 2-3 days before lighting.


Plugged cigars CAN be a sign of overhumidification. 9 times out of 10 though it's construction related. I've never had a cigar that was plugged draw from sitting it out on the counter for a few days. I'm no expert, but I've smoked Habanos daily for over 10 years. My cigars are kept at 60-62% and low 70's temp wise. Much less construction issues than years past, but they are still an imperfect hand-made product. :2


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

My friend bought some of these and said that he had a lot of problems with tight draws. He gave me one, and while it didn't have a tight draw, it didn't have any real flavor. It was like sucking through a straw.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I got a cab of plpc last year and they were real inconsistent when I got them. Now they are better, yet still need some more time.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have had a handful of draw issues (plugged) from a 5/06 cab. It was my first experience with the marca, so when I didn't like them I thought is was just my taste. I have about 10 left and they will go into the max rest catagory. I do wonder if I got an "off box" as well, and those that others have spoken highly of were the way they should have tasted. Sorry for the back luck bro.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a cabinet of 50 PLPC's and these puppys have a strange wrapper color for this make.... but no draw problems for me.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm smoking one right now from 07, slight burn problems, no draw problem. The box from 06 that I had didn't have any problems (except that they died at a young age!) :ss


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Smoked another one last night after letting it sit out of the huni for 2 days. It canoed on my.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> Smoked another one last night after letting it sit out of the huni for 2 days. It canoed on my.


Doctor, it hurts when I do that.
Then don't do that.


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

stig said:


> Smoked another one last night after letting it sit out of the huni for 2 days. It canoed on my.


Next time, wait a month or more. You will likely find a HUGE difference.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

broozer said:


> as for the PLPC's i bought over a year that have a box code from 4/06............well.........every last one of them has SUCKED ASS!! at first i thought they just needed time and time has done nothing. i've hated every last one of them. i have about 10 left. maybe i'll light one up and see if it just kinda sucks.
> 
> bruce


Bruce, these are sick at the moment IMO. I have some with the same code (OEB). They were good initially, now bad, harsh, acrid. Leave them alone for a year.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Claudius said:


> Bruce, these are sick at the moment IMO. I have some with the same code (OEB). They were good initially, now bad, harsh, acrid. Leave them alone for a year.


....or two, or three, or four..............


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very true, they get excellent with age. A guy I know in Germany found some very good, 13 or so year old ones and smoked them all until he realized how old they were :ss What I was trying to say with leaving them alone for a year is that they would probably stop being sick by then; but aging them further is definitely a good idea. :tu


----------

